# Ma state police



## Badge 2 (Nov 11, 2003)

Does anyone know if or when the ma state police will be having another test?


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

According to their website...they don't anticipate another MSP test for at least 3-4 years. See link below:

http://www.state.ma.us/msp/recruiti.htm

Look under "General Information."


----------



## Badge 2 (Nov 11, 2003)

Thank you, Thank you!!


----------



## Badge 2 (Nov 11, 2003)

Campus Officer,
What campus do you work for?


----------

